# Macna 2016



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So for all of you who prefer beach vacations over hotel stays in random cities, this is for you!
We are sitting poolside this morning, in sunny San Diego at 8:00AM. Unfortunately not our choice to be up this early, as you can see by John's face....



My office forgot about the time change and my phone started ringing at 6AM, so after the third call, it was time to get up.
So far, nothing exciting, but stay tuned.........


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice Friday to begin the start of day ....


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Would you be able to grab and post a shot of ATIs new light mount? Very jealous of you both right now.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

As always.....Hubert has a horseshoe up his butt.....2x.....2 horseshoes, 2 raffles already. I'm sure he'll share eventually.

Sunny - San Diego 8am..... worse places to be 

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Taipan said:


> As always.....Hubert has a horseshoe up his butt.....2x.....2 horseshoes, 2 raffles already. I'm sure he'll share eventually.


 That's hilarious ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Richard Ross at the Neptune champagne breakfast. Missed the champagne. Couldn't find the venue so we were late.
Hilarious.
I talked to him afterwards about Pygmy sea horses and Dr Seuss soap fish..............


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, and btw, Neptune is working on an Alk monitor. Not available yet. In beta beta testing, but Richard Ross has been using it and loves it.
Whatever that means.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ooo....Dr. Suess Fish.....Belonoperca pylei.......OOooo...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Fauna Marin booth. They have a new just released bacteria jelly ball (that's the orange stuff in the glass jar). Interesting product. Got a sample.
They were with Royal Exclusiv (why is there no Canada rep for this)? And GHL. Did a quick review of all the products. Still love the quality of the Royal Exclusiv and still love my dreambox and pumps. We discussed the skimmers as we have issues with one of ours, and resolved the problem. Which was, of course, user error, not product issue.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This is cool food. Big ALS is going to carry it. It used to be branded under another name, which I can't remember, but it's all flash frozen and they had a huge range. Still love my Larrys, but what was neat about this brand is that they have jars of frozen which is not solid, so you can scoop out what you want with a spoon of brine, or mysis, or Rotifers.......

Great for nano tanks and sea horses. Am definitely checking out that when Big ALS brings it in.
Also, they have mussels and scallops on the half shell, not just clams......so am keeping an eye out for those as well. Great for benthic feeders.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Neat little acclimation, drip, fragging, segregation container. Has a small pump, plus a drain, hangs on the edge, doesn't use suction cups.

More on this later, one is coming home with us.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice!

Have fun at MACNA...tell John he needs a shave


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

lol.......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Recognize this guy?
I'm not sure if it took Flavio longer to recognize me, or me him......
He was hanging out at the Vertex booth. Once in this hobby, you can never leave.....
They launched the cerebra, which has been a long time coming. I think it has a few kinks to work out. Same controllability as an Apex, yes it is modular. I would wait a while before dropping however much money is required for this. Not on my shopping list right now.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok for all you guys who want to make frag tanks, check this out......



A complete system of racking and tanks that are formed poly, not glass or acrylic. Doesn't spilt, crack or flood..........like glass does.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And who doesn't love a mermaid!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And speaking of Hubert........


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> Nice!
> 
> Have fun at MACNA...tell John he needs a shave


We hit up a shaving store last night at the mall. For his once a week shave.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Taipan said:


> Ooo....Dr. Suess Fish.....Belonoperca pylei.......OOooo...


Funniest part was.....know what he feeds the soap fish? Baby clownfish.

You can imagine the reaction in the audience when that video went up.

Ideal water temp, 72 - 74. Max size, 5". Will eat anything it can fit in its mouth, but is not agressive. It's an attack feeder, not a fighter.
Angel fish are fine, but not dither anthias.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks Crayon.......*

This is awesome.....keep the updates, pics, and informative blurbs coming.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great updates! keep em coming!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hey*

Awesome reviews cheryl keep em coming ......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Also, for all you science geeks. There were a bunch of research posters with the people who did the actual research available to discuss.
This one caught my eye, as I've been dealing with a tank health issue. This researcher has found a way of increasing the number of tests she can do in a day regarding praziquantel from about 1 to more than 15 plus reducing the cost. As a result, they can now monitor the effectiveness of praziquantel and have determined than it has a 24 hour doseage range consistency and that after that time, it starts to dissipate out of the water. But here's the weird thing.
This is true for the first time you dose Prazi. If you repeat the dosage, even just once, it disappears much faster. To the point that in some of the systems they were testing, the Prazi was gone within minutes of being introduced, if that system had been undergoing repeated praziquantel treatments.
Goes to show you how much more we need to know.
And no one knows why this happens......think think maybe bacteria, (one theory) but no other ideas yet.

Yeah, I know, the picture sucks. Someone was getting impatient and wanted beer....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming......


Sea horses and sponges!!! Some lovely piebald erectus. (They're in there somewhere). Sigh!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

All the way from Maryland. Nice people. I got some corals from them last year in Washington. It was fun catching up.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So why is there so little Brightwell product in the GTA? They have a new bio media block which appears to outperform the competition. Am bringing a sample back. I use stuff like this for the qt tanks cause it can be cleaned and reused. Will let you know how it does.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Also, for all you science geeks. There were a bunch of research posters with the people who did the actual research available to discuss.
> This one caught my eye, as I've been dealing with a tank health issue. This researcher has found a way of increasing the number of tests she can do in a day regarding praziquantel from about 1 to more than 15 plus reducing the cost. As a result, they can now monitor the effectiveness of praziquantel and have determined than it has a 24 hour dose age range consistency and that after that time, it starts to disapate out of the water. But here's the weird thing.
> This is true for the first time you dose Prazi. If you repeat the dosage, even just once, it disappears much faster. To the point that some of th systems they were testing the Prazi was gone within minutes of being introduced, if that system had been undergoing repeated praziquantel treatments.
> Goes to show you how much more we need to know.
> ...


#1.) Is it wrong that I'm mildly aroused?.....

#2.) Beer consumption is mandatory (for some). It's understandable.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, this is the super coolest thing we've seen so far! Crab proof frag racks!!!!!!!!
Omg, I am thrilled. These racks have silicone claws that grab the frag plug and prevent it from being pulled out.
I don't know how many times I have cursed crabs, shrimp, snails, or even fish for dumping my frags. I was super glueing the frags to the rack it was pissing me off. Yeah, and then the frag was growing onto the frag rack, so that doesn't work.
Anyway, very cool. Like it lots. But I didn't have a crab to test it out, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Taipan said:


> #1.) Is it wrong that I'm mildly aroused?.....
> 
> #2.) Beer consumption is mandatory (for some). It's understandable.


You get mildly aroused by a lot of stuff! You need more beer.
Off to Tornado right now. It's a brew restaurant in the craft brew area of San Diego, which only has 128 craft breweries. Might have to come back. I think we will only have time to try 20 of them.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Envious and Jealous.....*



Crayon said:


> .....*You get mildly aroused by a lot of stuff! * You need more beer.
> Off to Tornado right now. It's a brew restaurant in the craft brew area of San Diego, which only has 128 craft breweries. Might have to come back. *I think we will only have time to try 20 of them.*


*Guilty.* Beverages won't be an issue for me either this weekend. A lot of graduate students and young minds to corrupt.

Have fun Cheryl. A good ol' fashioned "Pub Crawl" eh? Well...in your/John's case - a Craft Brewery Crawl (living vicariously). Go forth and learn.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If anyone wants a poster.........


There is a 25.00 charge to hand carry one back on the plane.......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

As requested.
The new ATI bracket. Unfortunately, marketing was told the product was further along in development than it actually is. There are a few kinks to work out.
Plus, in the photos, it's mounted backwards with the legs inside the tank. They are supposed to be on the outside.
It is height adjustable, which is nice. It is supposed to be ready before the end of the year, but no commitment to exactly when.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Another shot, same bracket


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

One of my fav US places to buy corals from. Aqua SD. This is not my main man, Will, it's just Trevor.......
Their weekend sales on Reef2Reef are legendary.....as are their Phoenix Montis.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, here's another super cool little gadget for all you coral people who geek out over gadgets......

It's an external pump that runs 10 small jet sprays that create a whirlpool inside the tank in order to blow the bugs off your corals as you dip them.

It has a water connection valve, and return, that you can connect to your system, and an exit valve to discharge your water afterwards.

Not cheap, but great idea, based on the concept that using a turkey baster is not enough to blow most bugs off, no matter how much coral Rx you use.

So the sprays get all the angles, and because the tray with the frags on it spins in the tank, it gets blasted from all sides really well. It sounds brutal, but it's a gentle spray, not violent.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And of course. The drop down tank. I still like the concept, but have yet to see one that is done really really well.
More tomorrow.
We hit up North Park tonight and checked out Toronado for beer and burgers. Cool area. My fav restaurant we walked by was Lucha Libre. It was a taco place, all pink and gold. Crazy decor.
Www.tacosmackdown.com
Of course!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Excellent updates. Thank you very much. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome reporting Cheryl, keep 'em coming 👍🏼


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

Great job reporting updates in the hobby, I wish I was there!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Cute little scrapers.......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So


I know. It's a fish tank. So many booths have full blown reefs set up. This is Quality Marine.
Last night at the end of the show, they had it drained over half way down. Something had happened. Don't know what but it's amazing how everyone knew there had been an issue and all the competitors were concerned and happy to see that the tank had rebounded so well this morning.
It's a small industry. And everyone knows everyone.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And of course lots of coral vendors. I promised myself I wouldn't buy any. I really did.

But then you run into Jason Fox, or Chris from World Wide Corals, and they remember you from last year.

It's so hard resisting temptation!!!!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Rossmount pumps. Canadian rep. Patrick from Reefwholesale.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And the Not For Sale bounce mushroom.
Although I heard it could be for sale if the number started with a 6 and had at least three 000 behind it.

Oh, the purple one in the middle known as Godzilla? A mere 1800.00 per head.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Aquaforest had a big presence. Not sure if anything was new or not, but I checked out their coral supplements. Just to see what they said about them.

Plus find out if StoneFix could be used underwater......
It can't.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, here's one to try. It could be snake oil, but it does not contain Red Flannel, so who knows. Said to deal with ich in active reef tanks, he showed us a pic of a large angel that had contracted a fungus and within a month it was better.
No Canadian distribution yet, although there was talk about maybe someone in Montreal.
They have three different products which are interesting, one for ich, one for cyano and I can't remember the third.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, that's the third one. For coral dips.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The new SpectraPure RODI system. 1:1 with their own colour change resin cartridges so you know when the cartridge is spent. Plus it now backwashes and rinses the membranes with DI water to prolong the life of the cartridge.
Available to order in a week or so. There is one available at the show, but don't know if it will fit in our suitcase.
So if anyone wants an older 4:1 Spectrapure that needs new cartridges, let me know. We will be getting rid of ours once the new one shows up.
Might need to order this one if I can't bring one home.....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This is cute. An ATO for nano tanks that is actually nano sized! For 200.00 they have a nano auto water change and auto water top up that works together. Very sweet. The photo is for water top off only, but the combo system only adds one more sensor the exact same size.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

New GHL dosing pumps. Want to talk w someone who uses the Profilux set up. John is having buyers remorse about getting the Apex. The DOS pumps are loud and clunky. He's loving the quiet small reversible dosing pumps from GHL that can be ganged together.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I use the GHL doser 2 and love it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Justin, my new buddy from Cairns Marine. He can get cold water fish for me.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Crayon said:


> .....There is one available at the show, but don't know if it will fit in our suitcase......


Love it.....lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, check this out. ETA Dec 2017. It's a reefbot. Looks like one of the brains from the original Star Trek. It will test anything you want, any time you want with reagent tests of your choice. So modular. Will do Alk, Nitrates, PH, copper, mag, cal, phosphates, anything that uses a reagent.
They are funded so money is not an issue, it's just writing the software and getting the reagents produced. These are the engineers.
It gets plumbed to your tank so you don't have to do anything except look at the results. Will send alerts when things go wrong, all that good connectivity stuff.
I think it's worth following.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Off for tacos. And maybe a margarita or two!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

For all you guys who had to sit and wait for your wife while she was shoe shopping, or hang out in the change room while she tried on 20 dresses.......I now get it.
This one's for you.
We hit the home brew supply place, and I am camped in the corner sitting on my iPad writing this.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Except the difference is, this home brew supply store also sells beer.
So I'm not suffering that badly.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We had to go back and try Luche Libre for tacos last night. Sorry, no pics of our food. I'm all about the ambience.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Food was good.
Decor was crazy.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And then down to Gaslamp district. Touristy area, right near Petco Park, home of the hated Padres. Well, I hate them right now cause they didn't beat Boston last week.

Of course there are sailors everywhere..........


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So today is the last day at MACNA. I think we've seen everything new for product, but will do one last round to cover all the stragglers.
We've sat in on a couple speakers, although the one yesterday I would have had more fun gouging my eyes out with a spoon.

Dr Sonya Rowley is doing a talk about gorgs and sea fans today, but I saw her speak last year and it might be the same.
Then there is a guy talking about Marine Ornamentals from the ocean at Long Island NY, and another presentation about NPS and deep water fish.
Except I have to see if these are scientists or hobbyists speaking cause I don't recognize their names, and what their backgrounds are, cause if they are hobbyists, the talks tend to be more "here's what I did, don't do it, everything will die". And the scientists tend to be "blah blah blah ecobiopseudotropicformulaic". Well, you get the point. I don't know Latin.
It's finding the right balance.
I missed Bob Fenner speaking, his presentation slipped by on Friday when I was too excited geeking out about new products. 
So will try and catch a speaker or two today. Good way to rest legs, too.
I might also be able to talk John into going over to the Aqua SD store, but he doesn't know that yet. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

A bit more from yesterday. Here's the news from IDip. We have used it for a year and love it. Although we noticed the calcium test was off. And yes, it was off. They have modified it now, and are updating all users with new strips. Also added a magnesium test and a copper test. Except I don't know if the copper test checks free copper or cupramine. Honestly I don't know what it tests, so need to check more on that one.
Anyway, we had a good chat, made some suggestions which they appreciated and found out they also have a kit for home brewing beer.........of course. Not using our fish IDip for beer making, equipment never gets cross contaminated, so might be investing in another IDip......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Any teachers?


Cool idea, not sure how it would work in Canada in the winter.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I like that term: 'Citizen Science'
I think the home aquarium hobby has a lot to offer for population continuity on species, either for captive breeding of fishes or propagation of coral. It's just dealing with the losses and being able to reduce those.
Anyway, the science posters were really interesting.
Sorry about the photo. Too many people walking around.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I told these guys today that they were way to serious in their photo yesterday.
This is better!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And I promised JBJ that I would include their new line of all in one nano tanks in my posts. As long as he was smiling. So here they are!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sat in on Matt Wandell's lecture on deep water fish and nps. Check out this feeding on a 500 gallon system.


Plus, I am now on the hunt for benthic tinafors (not even sure that's how it's spelled). Really cool invert, sort of like a cool water sea Apple that looks like a bunny rabbit (long ears)


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Kessil's new light. Less output, fully compatible with all other models, slim profile. Nice!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Another new Spectrapure product, auto top off. One of our Tunze ato are acting up.



Not coming home with us.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, that's it for the show. I didn't win any raffles. 

But I met Koji Wada.

We are off to Aqua SD to check out their store. And then find a good beer and taco place.

Oh, btw, in case you were wondering. There is free beer through the entire trade show. It comes in little 2 oz glasses, which is fine, just means you have to pace yourself.

Next year is New Orleans! I think John has already decided we are going. It's at the Hilton, a few blocks from the French quarter. Could be fun.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*reports*

thanks Cheryl for the in depth roaming reporting it was neat to see some of the pics and stuff u saw and posted for us thanks again 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*That's Awesome.....*



Crayon said:


> .....But I met Koji Wada.....
> 
> .....There is free beer through the entire trade show. It comes in little 2 oz glasses, which is fine, just means you have to pace yourself.
> 
> Next year is New Orleans! I think John has already decided we are going. It's at the Hilton, a few blocks from the French quarter. Could be fun.


O Sensei. Odoruku bakari!


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Great thread, thanks for sharing! Some cool new products to keep an eye on.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Cheryl for all the updates and pictures! Wish that you can present these in MAST meeting tonight as Hubert is supposed to have a MACNA presentation like almost every year he did, but he is not available tonight


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for the walk through!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Great coverage Cheryl, great seeing you and John.


----------

